# 3rd Deer With Bow



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of a buck I got Thursday night. My 3rd deer with a bow.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Cool! :beer:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice buck!!!


----------



## B.L.Z.A four (Mar 9, 2008)

Nice Buck! Kinda palmated on the one side.... we got one on the trail cam this year that looks like that. Nice Job !!!

Blza


----------

